# SCI Record (maybe?)



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

Corné,
That´s a fantastic ram you shot. 
Congratulations to this awesome springbok.
Great trophy. :darkbeer:


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Boet.

Thats an awesome Springbuck with the bow!!!!!

Congrats


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Geluk,

lekker bokke, goed done:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:

Frank


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Corne, that is an AWESOME Springbuck! Congratulations!!!

I have quickly checked my SCI Archery Record Book (Edition 2)

Your Score ( I simply doubled your length and bases) is 44"

The South African Springbuck:

No.1) Thomas A Shimak - Score 44" (16 1/2")
No.2) Lora Ballweber - Score 41 5/8" (14 1/2")
No.3) Edward J Roskopf - Score 41 3/8" (14 6/8")

I must say that you must be as close to the number one as dammit is to swearing!! Seeing as it is a Top Ten trophy you will have to let it dry for 60days before having it measured by a registered official Master Measurer, then only can you enter it into the book. But regardless of all that you still have an awesome Springbuck trophy!! Congrats!!


----------



## Landrover (Nov 20, 2007)

very nice or as I like to say on TexasBowhunter.com........"Boo-Yah"!!!! Well done sir!!!!


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Hello Cmitch,

Seems you Springbuck is on place 2 in SCI ranking list:thumbs_up

Here the currently 3rd classified records

Place : 1) 44 2/8
Place : 2 ) 44
Place : 3 ) 43 5/8


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Brilliant! Well done. I hope that the drying out period is kind to you. Let us know how the measuring goes.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Very well done!
That's a huge Springbuck.:thumbs_up


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Wat kan ek nog se. Great bok.


----------

